# My new 3d chair



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

_Hello everyone here is my NEW 3D Chair that I got from Kenneth Dillingham Owner of Dillingham’s Outdoor 3D Concepts. It has a 25” seat height, backpack shoulder straps, one duffel stile shoulder strap, with a cooler under the seat with a front and back door on it also a removable cooler. A 2” arrow tube on one side and the GREATEST thing a bow holder on the back that I can set my bow down on and just wrap the Velcro strap around my sight and it’s ready to GO!! Also the chair can support over 500lbs!! If your looking for the BEST Chair you can get here it is and all for $100. He has other models and colors just give him a call he’s a GREAT guy to deal with. His number is 828-606-6619 give him a call and tell him that Joe Merrill posted his chair here on AT!!_


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

If you have to bring a chair on the 3D course, your group takes way too long to shoot.

:wink:


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

*A few more pictures.*


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

notbulbous said:


> If you have to bring a chair on the 3D course, your group takes way too long to shoot.
> 
> :wink:


*That is what I thought until I went to a State ASA Shoot. *


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Awesome chair and the price is right.:thumbs_up
I have to bring a chair on the 3-D course because the groups ahead of me take way to long to shoot.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

heavy dart said:


> Awesome chair and the price is right.:thumbs_up
> I have to bring a chair on the 3-D course because the groups ahead of me take way to long to shoot.


Thanks


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Smoken said:


> Thanks


Kenneth got an e-mail address?


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

heavy dart said:


> Kenneth got an e-mail address?


I will call him and find out.


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

I need a new stool, that looks nice, but man, $100?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

notbulbous said:


> If you have to bring a chair on the 3D course, your group takes way too long to shoot.
> 
> :wink:


I would have to agree with smoken on this one.......go to a shoot that last three or more hours, you may just change your mind about the stools, + you can easily take/store what you may need with ya.

Good Shooting.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats very nice! I just personally havent came across a time were I had time to sit down. Im usually studying the target


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like he took allot of ideas off of the best seat in the business, The Sweet Seat ! They are very nice chairs and wouldn't go to a shoot without it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Stab said:


> Thats very nice! I just personally havent came across a time were I had time to sit down. Im usually studying the target


Nervous energy?


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh no not at all, I just noticed how very similar that both of the chairs are made that's all. Their both nice chairs. If you look at the Sweet Seat and this one, they both are very similar in construction. Wish them luck. Nothing wrong with competition at all.......


----------



## fatkid49 (May 11, 2010)

*big guy's*

it sure is nice to see that someone think's of the bigger hunter


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Thats a great lookin' chair!!! :shade:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I had the pleasure to shoot with a group of shooters in front of us at Redding. They were pretty slow moving. There was one target, a 63 yd steep cross canyon shot. After they shot they walked across the ravine to the target. after getting all the way over there one of the shooters realized he forgot his 3d chair. He had to hike all the way back to get it. No way would I pack one of these around all day, it is a nice idea but not my cup of tea. But to each his own, I think if someone needs it for medical reasons that is a different story. For the most part the group that packed them all day, really did not use them much. I prefer the ground if I need to sit, it is free and I don't have to take it with me. Good practice for when I have to plant it all day in the woods. Anyways, glad you like your chair that is all that counts...it is just not for me. Happy shooting!


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

is sweet seat still in business, tried to e-mail them and it failed????


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

again


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont know about sweet seat I'v never heard of them.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i really want one of these chairs!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I use my chair mostly to carry anything I might need (water, food, etc.). Getting to set down once in a while is a bonus. That is a nice one up there.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Whoever makes that one also makes BigGP's sweet seat cause it's exactly like his (I've got one).

Must have come from China.


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

it takes almost 4 hours for us to shoot a 20 target round,, sometimes it gets so backed up that its nice to have a chair to sit on once in a while


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

notbulbous said:


> If you have to bring a chair on the 3D course, your group takes way too long to shoot.
> 
> :wink:


But if you bring a chair with a cooler in it your group will finsh quickly!!!!!!


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

sweet seat doesn't make the chair and neither does Kenneth Dillingham,, there made by precison pak,, they just add there arrow tubes and Accessories,,here is a link to them
http://www.precision-pak.com/products/camping.php?c=34


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

notbulbous said:


> If you have to bring a chair on the 3D course, your group takes way too long to shoot.
> 
> :wink:


you've never been to a national before then :shade:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice chair, if only I could find something similar in South Africa.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

BigBucks125 said:


> you've never been to a national before then :shade:


I agree, it may not be your group holding the shoot up but two or three groups ahead of you. So why not take take a chair and take a load off your feet. Take some crackers and a drink and have a snack. It helps.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

bluerocker said:


> sweet seat doesn't make the chair and neither does Kenneth Dillingham,, there made by precison pak,, they just add there arrow tubes and Accessories,,here is a link to them
> http://www.precision-pak.com/products/camping.php?c=34


Hey everyone Bluerocker's right all Kenneth added was the arrow tube and the bow rack I still love it though. I tryed to see if Dick's Sporting Goods could get me one and they said it wasent in there books to order. Thank you for all the reply's.


----------



## sid3201 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Web site?*



heavy dart said:


> Kenneth got an e-mail address?





Smoken said:


> I will call him and find out.


Does he have a web site? I looked , but had no luck....


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice concept, i made a bowholder last season that attaches to the shooting stools out of 1" pvc and i love it. Everyone of my friends have them now.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> I had the pleasure to shoot with a group of shooters in front of us at Redding. They were pretty slow moving. There was one target, a 63 yd steep cross canyon shot. After they shot they walked across the ravine to the target. after getting all the way over there one of the shooters realized he forgot his 3d chair. He had to hike all the way back to get it. No way would I pack one of these around all day, it is a nice idea but not my cup of tea. But to each his own, I think if someone needs it for medical reasons that is a different story. For the most part the group that packed them all day, really did not use them much. I prefer the ground if I need to sit, it is free and I don't have to take it with me. Good practice for when I have to plant it all day in the woods. Anyways, glad you like your chair that is all that counts...it is just not for me. Happy shooting!


I think most of you that dont use a chair are a little missinformed.I used to use a hip quiver and those of you who shoot 3-d if your honest would have to admit that when you are finished and take that hip quiver off,you feel about 20 lbs lighter dont ya.I very rarely sit on my stool.I use it because it is much easier to carry and can be set down when you get to the target to get the weight off you.I have much more energy left at the end of a long course and would never go back to a hip quiver.Another missconception is that you take longer to shoot if you use a stool.How do you figure that one?It doesnt take me any longer to carry that stool to the next target than it does for you to walk with your hip quiver.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Very nice.I need a new stool and will be keeping this one in mind!


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nice*

WOW they turned out good and the look so nice....thanks alot for putting the finishing touch on this bow


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*another picture*

thanks again, jeff and jenna dueppengiesser


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

For those on a tighter budget, the Academy store has one that sits high, has a bit of a slope to, an insulated pocket, and carrying strap for $20 tax included. I picked one up as an extra.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

bluerocker said:


> sweet seat doesn't make the chair and neither does Kenneth Dillingham,, there made by precison pak,, they just add there arrow tubes and Accessories,,here is a link to them
> http://www.precision-pak.com/products/camping.php?c=34


I know this thread is old, but does anyone know where one of these seats (formerly "Sweetseats") can be bought?

Thanks!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Great looking chair and that bowtect commander bow on the back of the chair also looks like a winner.


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

Try shooting in fl,91 degrees, at age 69. Like your chair, I do.


----------

